# Ha! Developers/Designers/QA/PMs/Sysadmins as seen by...



## raindog308 (Dec 18, 2014)

This is so true...


----------



## mojeda (Dec 18, 2014)

Dwight needs to be switched out with Creed.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 18, 2014)

Seen by me


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 19, 2014)

Ive seen atleast four fucks given to sysadmins, coincidence? I think not.


----------

